# Considering Fire HD for wife and I



## Billy_Steph (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok, went to Best Buy just to get my hands on one.  When I flipped through a book the title stayed at the top of the page continuously along with progress at the bottom. Is there a way to turn this off?  It will drive me nuts!  Thanks.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Not that I've found. If you change the background to sepia, rather than white, it sort of fades into the background.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

Does this happen on the Fire HD?  I've played around with it at Best Buy several times but haven't noticed.  Because I have the original Fire and as I read and flip through pages there is no progress at the bottom, although the title of the book is at the top of the page. The only time I can see the progress is if I tap the middle of the screen to access the controls, then the progress pops up from the bottom, along with the menu of controls to change fonts, backgrounds, etc.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

klmom said:


> Does this happen on the Fire HD? I've played around with it at Best Buy several times but haven't noticed. Because I have the original Fire and as I read and flip through pages there is no progress at the bottom, although the title of the book is at the top of the page. The only time I can see the progress is if I tap the middle of the screen to access the controls, then the progress pops up from the bottom, along with the menu of controls to change fonts, backgrounds, etc.


Yes, on the two books I've read on the HD it did. But it's pretty small print - I don't notice it any more than I do page numbers and a header on a paper book. But it's one of those things that some folks like and some hate. Me - I'm Switzerland.


----------



## Billy_Steph (Dec 20, 2010)

I guess it didn't bother me enough, ordered two of them.  I am excited but we have to open them up on Christmas.  Santa's rules you know.  Oh, and we have two Oberon covers coming for the Fire HDs, we LOVE those on our K3s mmm the smell of leather.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Enjoy - you have more patience than I do!  I'm loving the Amazon cover on my HD - love the auto wake/sleep feature. But I've read that slipping a magnet in the pocket of the Oberons serves the same purpose, and they are lovely covers. I've had a few myself.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Billy_Steph said:


> Ok, went to Best Buy just to get my hands on one. When I flipped through a book the title stayed at the top of the page continuously along with progress at the bottom. Is there a way to turn this off? It will drive me nuts! Thanks.


LOL

I havent even _NOTICED _the book title at the top of the page. I'll have to go look. And I dont see the progress info at the bottom when I read.

I do use the sepia tone setting, which I love, for reading on the Fire HD. I find the progress & location info at the bottom quite unobtrusive (very light brown) in the sepia tone setting.

I love reading on the thing...my only issue is it's so much heavier than an e-Reader, but I knew that when I bought it, as I tried them side-by-side.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Squishy pillow!  The type filled with microbeads - I keep one nearby all the time for reading, even on my regular Kindles (except the K4, it's so small & lightweight I don't use the pillows so much for that one except in the car and that's more because of my elbow/nerve issues since I fractured it in June.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Meemo said:


> Squishy pillow! The type filled with microbeads - I keep one nearby all the time for reading, even on my regular Kindles (except the K4, it's so small & lightweight I don't use the pillows so much for that one except in the car and that's more because of my elbow/nerve issues since I fractured it in June.


Ah...I think I have seen those at Bed, Bath, & Beyond. Good idea!


----------

